# Cost of living in Dubai



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Whilst this has been covered in numerous other threads, that attached spreadsheet may be of interest. The figures are from 2006, so there have been some increases, notably in the cost of rice.

It should however, give a reasonable idea, if you factor in inflation, say at around 10% or so.

Cost of living in Dubai

- go to the excel spreadsheet for info




Note that this is a guide only and prices vary from shop to shop etc.

-


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.....so useful and very much appreciated


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Elphaba,

Could you help me out please, the cost of gas on this spread sheet is coming in at 110aed per year once the 10% is added, is this correct or does it mean per month?

Sorry to be a pain but I'm also a tad confused about all utilities costs, they seem to be really low compared to what I've read in other posts. What could we expect to pay living in a 2 bed villa for water, electric and gas per month and is the housing fee per month or just a yearly payment.

Thanks again


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Hi Elphaba,
> 
> Could you help me out please, the cost of gas on this spread sheet is coming in at 110aed per year once the 10% is added, is this correct or does it mean per month?
> 
> ...



I didn't write that site or spreedsheet and it is from 2006. Homes here don't have mains gas so I presume the figure quoted is for a bottle and I believe a medium cylinder is now priced at around Dhs 100.

The DEWA bill for a 2 bed apartment with central AC should be between 250 & 400 per month. Probably another 200/300 a month for a villa, not factoring in the cost of watering a garden.

-


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

I realise you didn't write it, as you posted it I was asking for your advice on it, which I appreciate. However I spoken to a distant family member who has also been very helpful. 

I would advise people to be careful of using the prices on the spreadsheet as some are quite mis leading, especially if you have no experience of living in the country, like me  

Some prices much higher than necessary some much lower, even after you account for inflation. It has helped me to budget tho, as I now realise everything I have to take into acoount.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As I said it is just a guide.


-


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been here nearly a week now... so maybe I should wait a couple more months before commenting on cost of living....
.... but personally I don't find it tpp bad at all. There doesnt seem to be a need to spend lots... although if you wanted to you could blow your life savings in a matter of hours, if not minutes! However, I wouldn't recommend you do this! Lol!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Mac said:


> I've been here nearly a week now... so maybe I should wait a couple more months before commenting on cost of living....
> .... but personally I don't find it tpp bad at all. There doesnt seem to be a need to spend lots... although if you wanted to you could blow your life savings in a matter of hours, if not minutes! However, I wouldn't recommend you do this! Lol!


 I'll have to try and kurb my, see it, want it, buy it nature before I arrive then lol


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

For most residents working in typical middle class jobs, the biggest factor that makes the difference between survival and enjoying life is whether or not you have to pay for accommodation. Rental costs are crippling, for example a single person living in a decent 1 bdrm apartment has to allow about 10,000 dhs per month (and often pay the full year upfront). On a salary of 10,000, that doesn't leave much. Compare to 3 or 4 years ago when a similar apartment cost 40-50,000 and you had a similar salary. It is possible to live cheaply otherwise.

Here's another Dubai cost of living guide. It's not easy to give an accurate guide due to the wide range of nationalities and living arrangements.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Its an individual thing at the end of the day isn't it. For a single guy or girl its easy to live cheaply anywhere but for a family its different. The childrens needs take presidence, healthy food, good schools, a good neighbourhood etc etc. I lived on nothing at Uni....most of the money went on nights out ;-) but priorities change when you have kids. The last thing any family wants to do is move thousands of miles across the world to struggle!

I read that one of the reasons Elphaba set up this site was to alert people to the fact that living costs in the UAE were not as cheap as people thought. I have to be honest but I thought that was very negative at first...I don't anymore and I thank her for it...

Some people are receiving fab offers but others aren't so great....some recruitment agents, probably all are ready to sell you down the river for their commision, if I hadn't of been prepared with a full budget because of what I read, our family would of been one of those up **** creek without a paddle!!


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

I found two documents very usefull at that site. The Cost of Living and Typical salaries of 2006. It's very usefull! Thank for posting!

But.. does anybody know a place where I can find those data of 2008?

jana.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Previous post has data for 2008 (not salaries though) .


----------



## Padyg (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi

I am considering a move to Dubai with my wife. A tax fee salary of $250k sounds nice but I have lived abroad enough (currently in Jamaica) to know that this means squat until you understand the costs.

Is this worth the effort of even considering?


----------



## dubaibound1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Padyg said:


> Hi
> 
> I am considering a move to Dubai with my wife. A tax fee salary of $250k sounds nice but I have lived abroad enough (currently in Jamaica) to know that this means squat until you understand the costs.
> 
> Is this worth the effort of even considering?


I took the spread sheet from the earlier post and converted them to US dollars, it is my understanding that the pricing is at par with the US cities if you live in the major metros, the housing may be different, it depends where you owned or rented a house.

If you compare california (LA, San Jose, SF) and Dubai the rents in Dubai are at par, the utilities are definitely cheaper in Dubai though. Compared to NY, London, Tokyo, Moscow and Hong Kong the Dubai rents are still below.

It all depends on the life style one wants to live. If you want champagne on a beer budget and eat lobster on a shrimp budget then no matter where you live the disparity will be quite evident.

Dubai's glitz and growth I'm assuming is like a flame attracting the moth. 

Without knowing the strength of the flame do not approach it, lest you get burnt.

I'm considering moving to either Abu Dhabi & Dubai and this forum has helped me imensely in understaniding the situation in dubai from teh local perspective, they have assited me in negotiating my compensation package to fit my skills and expertise and life style I want to live.

Many in this thread have mentioned on numerous times, plan accordingly, research as much as you can, compare what you have and what you want, weigh the pros and cons.

Making a move to a different country is not an easy feat, I have worked around the world, my desicions are based on long term strategy rather than short term goals.

It will be a commitment to you and your family, everyone will be affected by your decision, so choose wisely, understand the culture, the economic impact, the long term benefits, geographical location and accessibility to your families...if you make a move unprepared you will be disspaointed. Dont make decision solely on economic compensation.


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

In my humble opinion it would be better to take the the costs as a factor of the total earnings or as a % of the total and compare on that basis to what you currently earn in the same way. 

Trying to convert between currencies always brings up skewed results. Factor in the intense heat ( it was 48 deg C in July and dropped to 31 Deg C at night) and humidity here and the implications on your lifestyle in conjunction with the crazy driving.

Not to mention the settling-in costs and for an RE agent an additional AED2500 for the RERA course and exams without which you cannot operate. Earning % are also lower per deal 

To make AED80K per month you will have to sell 4-6 apartments of AED4 Mill a piece per month which I am told is not difficult if you are a Pro.


----------



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Bonk!


----------



## Mars (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi every one..
My name is mars am a filipino and Iam working as Premier Customer service of microsoft based in philippines..am planning to move to dubai this october via visit visa..is it advisable to do that and are there some companies who accept and convert visit visa to resident visa?...

need you advise guys//positive or negative feedback will be just fine..

cheers!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mars said:


> Hi every one..
> My name is mars am a filipino and Iam working as Premier Customer service of microsoft based in philippines..am planning to move to dubai this october via visit visa..is it advisable to do that and are there some companies who accept and convert visit visa to resident visa?...
> 
> need you advise guys//positive or negative feedback will be just fine..
> ...


I personally would not advise to move Dubai without first having a firm job offer. Whilst there are companies who will be willing to employ you and get a proper visa for you, the fact of the matter remains that it is illegal to work on a visit visa and it is not as easy as some people would have you believe to find a job in Dubai. Accommodation is very expensive and you would need to have enough money saved to cover housing whilst you are in Dubai. Remember that an employer is under no obligation to provide you with a housing allowance and even if one is provided, it is very unlikely that it will be enough to cover your rent.

My advice would be to secure a job before you come out or at the very least line up a few interviews.

Best of luck!


----------



## Mars (Sep 18, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I personally would not advise to move Dubai without first having a firm job offer. Whilst there are companies who will be willing to employ you and get a proper visa for you, the fact of the matter remains that it is illegal to work on a visit visa and it is not as easy as some people would have you believe to find a job in Dubai. Accommodation is very expensive and you would need to have enough money saved to cover housing whilst you are in Dubai. Remember that an employer is under no obligation to provide you with a housing allowance and even if one is provided, it is very unlikely that it will be enough to cover your rent.
> 
> My advice would be to secure a job before you come out or at the very least line up a few interviews.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks Maz25 for you’re quick reply.
I have a friend though who will let me stay in his flat or provide me shelter and etc. for a month. Iam a little scared on the job hunting part of dubai..but Iam really willing to gamble due to the employement issues here in my country. Job hirings for dubai that are posted on clasified adds here are coursed through an employment agency, and those agencies are asking thousands of money as placement fee and I cant afford that..so what am doing is applying for job directly to companies while am still here..is it true that company there preferred to hire people from visit visa?since they usualy ask you to start ASAP?..and do you know any website or companies who accommodates like me?i badly need help..i hope you understand 
Thanks Maz25


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mars said:


> Thanks Maz25 for you’re quick reply.
> I have a friend though who will let me stay in his flat or provide me shelter and etc. for a month. Iam a little scared on the job hunting part of dubai..but Iam really willing to gamble due to the employement issues here in my country. Job hirings for dubai that are posted on clasified adds here are coursed through an employment agency, and those agencies are asking thousands of money as placement fee and I cant afford that..so what am doing is applying for job directly to companies while am still here..is it true that company there preferred to hire people from visit visa?since they usualy ask you to start ASAP?..and do you know any website or companies who accommodates like me?i badly need help..i hope you understand
> Thanks Maz25


Under no circumstances should you pay any money to any recruitment agency. Any reputable agency will collect their fee directly from the employer.

Whilst some companies recruit people on visit visa, you need to be aware that it is illegal to work on a visit visa. If caught you will be fined 50,000 AED and be immediately deported. You will also be banned for life from entering the UAE. Without a proper visa, you will not be able to open a bank account, buy and register a car, get a prepaid or post paid mobile phone contract and worse still, if your employer fails to pay you, it will be very difficult to get what you are due off him as you would have been breaking the law by working and this could very easily invalidate your contract. Even if you are in your home country, as long as your company is prepared to process your visa express, then you can out here in less than a week!

Try Monster Gulf or Bayt for jobs. If you type those in google, the websites should come up.

Whilst I appreciate that your friend will let you stay with him for a month, you need to be thinking further ahead. What will happen after that time? You need to make sure that by then you have a steady income and are able to financially support yourself.


----------



## Mars (Sep 18, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Under no circumstances should you pay any money to any recruitment agency. Any reputable agency will collect their fee directly from the employer.
> 
> Whilst some companies recruit people on visit visa, you need to be aware that it is illegal to work on a visit visa. If caught you will be fined 50,000 AED and be immediately deported. You will also be banned for life from entering the UAE. Without a proper visa, you will not be able to open a bank account, buy and register a car, get a prepaid or post paid mobile phone contract and worse still, if your employer fails to pay you, it will be very difficult to get what you are due off him as you would have been breaking the law by working and this could very easily invalidate your contract. Even if you are in your home country, as long as your company is prepared to process your visa express, then you can out here in less than a week!
> 
> ...




Thank you very much Maz25...you’re advices are highly appreciated..

Have a good day!


----------



## Tiny (Aug 27, 2008)

OK cost of living again. I have spent most of this evening trying to work out what my family expenses are likely to be to ensure this move is worthwhile. I would really appreciate your help in seeing if the below looks reasonable or if something looks really odd. i'll be surprised if im close. Ive gathered most of the information from the forum and may have added on a bit here and there to estimate....hence the need for a check.

We are a family of 3 (9mth old son). Looking to live in a 2 bed apartment, not sure where yet but lets just say for argument sake in Emirates Hills. Husband travelling to Airport for work 6 out of 10 days, probably by car. My driving will be local to and from tots groups (hopefully ). Food shopping basically includes all baby necessities and ive based it on what i estimate i spend in the UK, therefore presuming the price is not much different. We dont live extravagantly but we do like to live comfortably.

Desc £'s per year dhs per year
Rent 26500	180000
utilities (elec, water, gas) 3500	24000
House Tax 5% (based on 180k) 1320 9000
ADSL  450 3000
Cable TV 530 3600
House and car insurance 440 3000
flights home toHeathrow 1000	7000
Petrol (based on 8 dhs per gallon)	1000	7000
House Shopping i.e food 8000	54500
health club 900 6000

anything else?????
thanks in advance
tiny


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Tiny said:


> OK cost of living again. I have spent most of this evening trying to work out what my family expenses are likely to be to ensure this move is worthwhile. I would really appreciate your help in seeing if the below looks reasonable or if something looks really odd. i'll be surprised if im close. Ive gathered most of the information from the forum and may have added on a bit here and there to estimate....hence the need for a check.
> 
> We are a family of 3 (9mth old son). Looking to live in a 2 bed apartment, not sure where yet but lets just say for argument sake in Emirates Hills. Husband travelling to Airport for work 6 out of 10 days, probably by car. My driving will be local to and from tots groups (hopefully ). Food shopping basically includes all baby necessities and ive based it on what i estimate i spend in the UK, therefore presuming the price is not much different. We dont live extravagantly but we do like to live comfortably.
> 
> ...



Have only managed a quick look because I'm not meant to be on here. Your car insurance is out. We have just reinsured our Prado and Rav4 and spent a total of AED10,000. It would be easier if you put your monthly figures into dirhams because not all of us are English (Thank God) (wanted to post laughing icon here but it doesn't seem to be working........maybe it doesn't think my joke is funny??) and don't know the value of the pound. If you mean Beach club, you're looking at closer to AED20,000. I pay 4000 a year for Fitness first. Phone, TV and internet connection is about 700 a month. Gotta go, kids will be late for school. Sorry, just realised first figures were pounds per year. As we all work in Dirhams per month, can you change it? Thanks. Good luck. Also, there are no apartments in Emirates Hills, just villas. On the plus side, if you're in an apartment, your utility bills will be way lower than 2000AED a month. I spend about 70AED a week on petrol with school runs, etc. DH spends around 400AED a month. Well done to you for researching so extensively. Sorry for the dog's dinner of a repy.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Flossie

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I've amended some of my figures to take into consideration your advice and also put them in DHS per month. I am aware this is all estimate but it gives me an idea.
and dont worry about the england comment....im from Scotland  (though my hubbie is english...but i dont hold it against him )

Rent 15000
utilities (elec, water, gas) 1500
House Tax 5% (based on 180k)	750
Cable TV, phone, internet 708
UAE mobile phone 23
House and car insurance 417
flights home 583
Petrol 708
House Shopping i.e food 4542
Other cost of living 2500

Thanks everyone


----------



## jocky1966 (Sep 26, 2008)

*some fantastic information...................*

Hello.

I was wondering if anyone can help me. I have been offered a position completely out of the blue with my existing company! I am really excited at the prospect of moving out to THE MIDDLE EAST.I have a wife and two kids aged 9&11.

I currently have a fairly senior position in the uk earning approx. £70k per year with all the bits car etc.

Can anyone tell me what I should be asking for in terms of package??

Any information would help!

Paul


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

jocky1966 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me. I have been offered a position completely out of the blue with my existing company! I am really excited at the prospect of moving out to THE MIDDLE EAST.I have a wife and two kids aged 9&11.
> 
> ...


Could you give us some sort of indication what industry you are in, what country you are from and where your office would be. Ideally you would get car allowance, school fees paid, housing allowance (you would need min 250K dirhams for a 3 bedroom villa) and salary.


----------



## silverrey (Sep 27, 2008)

Living is expensive and rising. Althought you have to see that we still live in Dubai, a place with no taxes as of yet.


----------

